# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Frühere Version war "völlig anders"



## AndreLinken (3. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Frühere Version war "völlig anders"* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Frühere Version war "völlig anders"*


----------



## Yojinj (3. Juli 2019)

Jar Jar Abrams, der 500 Millionen Doller Deal mit Warner Brothers ist eigentlich ein Witz wenn man bedenkt wie der gute Jar Jar ein Franchise nach dem anderen mitruiniert.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (3. Juli 2019)

Abrams ist mir jetzt auch nicht gerade als guter Drehbuchschreiber im Gedächtnis geblieben. Wenn der also zur Rettung herbeieilen muss, steht es wirklich alarmierend schlecht um das Projekt Star Wars.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (3. Juli 2019)

> Demnach unterscheiden sich die Visionen des ehemaligen Regisseurs Colin Trevorrow und des aktuellen Regisseurs J.J. Abrams wohl deutlich



Unterschied......

...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcg-veteran (3. Juli 2019)

Mich irritiert, daß da jeder sein eigenes Drehbuch schreiben darf. 

Star Wars ist so eine große Marke mit vielen Produkten. Sollten die nicht eine eigene Lore-Abteilung haben, die jedes Jahr ein neues Drehbuch in bester Qualität und im Einklang mit der bisherigen und kommenden Lore abliefert? Stattdessen darf jeder Drehbuchautor in seinem Film nach Belieben neue Figuren einführen oder töten, zB Han Solo in Episode VII oder Snoke in Episode VIII.

Wenn die Handlung komplett beliebig wird, weil die Verantwortlichen nicht wissen, wo die Reise hingeht und und sie gezwungen sind, 2h Filmlänge mit irgendetwas zu füllen, dann kann man die Filme leider nicht mehr Ernst nehmen und sich Zeit und Geld sparen.

Bei Episode IV-VI und I-III gab es zumindest noch den übergreifenden Handlungsrahmen von George Lucas.


----------



## Frullo (4. Juli 2019)

Der rote Faden einer Trilogie muss im vorneherein stehen, das Einzeldrehbuch zu einer Episode nicht. Aber eben, dieser spezifische, sternenkriegerische rote Faden fehlte von Anfang an… ob JJA das Unrettbare noch retten konnte und uns allen Pessimisten zum Trotz noch überraschen wird, wird sich zeigen.

Ich persönlich bin froh, dass dieser Film (hoffentlich!) das definitive filmische Ende der Skywalker-Saga darstellt. Denn die besten Star Wars-Filme Marke Disney waren die Spin-Offs - wo sie meiner Meinung nach sogar noch etwas mehr Mut zeigen und sich noch weiter von den Hauptreihenfilmen entfernen könnten. Ich bin eigentlich viel gespannter auf die Serie (The Mandalorian) als auf Episode IX...


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2019)

Yojinj schrieb:


> Jar Jar Abrams, der 500 Millionen Doller Deal mit Warner Brothers ist eigentlich ein Witz wenn man bedenkt wie der gute Jar Jar ein Franchise nach dem anderen mitruiniert.


  tut er nicht und so sehr man immer mit Argumenten um sich wirf bezweifel ich eh dass ihr die Filme gesehen habt, sonst hätte man ja welche und müsste nicht immer was Maximal eine Meinung ist als Fakt darstellen


----------



## Frullo (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> tut er nicht



Tatsache oder Meinung?



Enisra schrieb:


> bezweifel ich eh dass ihr die Filme gesehen habt



Wieso der Plural? Du antwortest auf das Posting von genau einem Benutzer. Wer soll dieses "ihr" sein? Die anderen, die in diesem Thread posten? Eine ominöse, in Deiner Vorstellung vollkommen homogene Gruppe von sogenannten Star Wars Hatern?



Enisra schrieb:


> was Maximal eine Meinung ist als Fakt darstellen



Dann machst Du Dich mit den ersten 3 Worten Deiner Antwort desselben "Verbrechen" schuldig: "Tut er nicht" (in Bezug auf das Mitruinieren eines Franchise) kann sowohl als Tatsachenbehauptung als auch als Meinungsäusserung gewertet werden, genauso wie "wenn man bedenkt wie der gute Jar Jar ein Franchise nach dem anderen mitruiniert". Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten, sag ich, und werte Deine möglicherweise als Fakt dargestellte Meinung als Meinung. Auf die Du übrigens, da bin ich ganz fest davon überzeugt, ein absolutes Recht hast! Ich weiss natürlich inzwischen, dass ich von Dir nicht dieselbe Höflichkeit erwarten darf (dass Du eine Aussage einfach mal als Meinungsäusserung akzeptierst, statt davon auszugehen, jemand wolle Fakten verbreiten...), aber man soll ja die Hoffnung nie aufgeben, heisst es... 

Mai der Vierte sei mit Dir!


----------



## ribald (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra... klar kann dir der letzte Film gefallen, aber dann bist du halt kacke  
Jemand der nix anderes macht, als den ganzen Tag auf PCG rumzuhängen kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen xD


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Juli 2019)

ribald schrieb:


> Enisra... klar kann dir der letzte Film gefallen, aber dann bist du halt kacke
> Jemand der nix anderes macht, als den ganzen Tag auf PCG rumzuhängen kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen xD





Solch polemischen Quark kannst du dir in Zukunft schenken, sonst gibts mal was auf die Finger.

Fürs erste mal belasse ich es mal bei einem netten Hinweis.


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2019)

ich möchte es noch mal anmerken, aber Leute beleidigen ist kein Argumentersatz

Was er fragen lässt ob man überhaupt irgendwelche Argumente hat, also richtige die nicht darauf basieren dass man irgendwas sich mit SJW zusammenschwurbelt unter seinem zu engen Aluhut oder man Dinge "kritisiert" die schon Früher genau so vorkamen
Daher wäre es halt mal echt toll, wenn man so Markige eingebildete Fakten ablässt, diese auch mal mit Argumenten zu unterfüttern


----------



## Frullo (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich möchte es noch mal anmerken, aber Leute beleidigen ist kein Argumentersatz
> 
> Was er fragen lässt ob man überhaupt irgendwelche Argumente hat, also richtige die nicht darauf basieren dass man irgendwas sich mit SJW zusammenschwurbelt unter seinem zu engen Aluhut oder man Dinge "kritisiert" die schon Früher genau so vorkamen
> Daher wäre es halt mal echt toll, wenn man so Markige eingebildete Fakten ablässt, diese auch mal mit Argumenten zu unterfüttern



Nochmal, extra für Dich, weil Du permanent Meinungen nicht als solche stehenlassen kannst und sie dadurch für "unzulässig" deklarierst, indem Du diese als Verbreitung falscher Fakten ansiehst. Drei einfache Beispiele für Dich, vielleicht erkennst Du ja dann den Unterschied (wie schon erwähnt, die Hoffnung, die niemals stirbt...):

_Beispiel 1:_* "Ich finde, Star Wars Episode VIII ist Scheisse"*

Das ist definitiv und unmissverständlich die Äusserung einer Meinung. Sie kann Dir ge- oder missfallen, das ist Dein gutes Recht. Genauso wie es das Recht des Schreibers ist, diese Meinung zu äussern.

_Beispiel 2:_* "Star Wars Episode VIII ist Scheisse"*

Das kann tatsächlich beides sein: Meinungsäusserung sowie die Erklärung von (der Wahrheit entsprechenden, oder auch nicht...) Fakten. Es ist aber in jeder Unterhaltung gang und gäbe, dass man die eigene Meinung äussert, ohne diese explizit oder unmissverständlich klar erkennbar als Meinung zu identifizieren. Wie schon gesagt, im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Die meisten geben hier genau so lediglich ihre Meinung zum besten und nicht unumstössliche Tatsachen.

_Beispiel 3:_ *"Jeder findet, dass Star Wars VIII Scheisse ist."*

Obschon auch dies eine Meinung sein könnte, ist das Prädikat "jeder" ein starker Hinweis dafür, dass jemand tatsächlich seine eigene Meinung als allgemeingültige Tatsache hinstellen will. Wenn Du in einem solchen Fall auf die Barrikaden gehst, dann begleite ich Dich dabei! Dann hast Du Recht! Aber ich hoffe wirklich, es wäre nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn Du ein wenig Sprachgefühl entwickeln könntest und Äusserungen erstmal als Meinungsäusserung ansehen würdest, statt sie à la Trump von vorneherein als "Fake News" zu interpretieren.

Möge der Saft mir Dir sein.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich möchte es noch mal anmerken, aber Leute beleidigen ist kein Argumentersatz


Bei nahezu jedem anderen Poster hätte ich das so stehen lassen, aber bei Dir ist das doch Selbstironie !

Lese Dir mal Deine eigenen Posts durch !


----------



## Chroom (4. Juli 2019)

Andere Meinungen weil sie einem nicht passen bei jeder Gelegenheit als Dumm abzutun, dann noch Unwissenheit unterstellen oder als Hater bezeichnen weil die ja die Filme nicht mal gesehen haben usw. und dann so einen Satz wegen beleidigen raushauen ist ja mal wirklich nicht schlecht


----------



## Enisra (4. Juli 2019)

ja ne is klar
Behauptungen aufstellen ohne irgendwelche Begründungen und sich abfällig über die Macher äußern wie Oben sind natürlich typisch für Leute die man für gewöhnlich Kritiker nennt
Sicher doch *pat pat*

Dafür dass das eine Meinung sein woll wird da nur brillianterweise wieder sehr mit Scheinfakten gearbeitet

Ansonsten, wenn ihr nichts intelligentes Neues zu sagen habt zum Thema


----------



## Siriuz (4. Juli 2019)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja ne is klar
> Behauptungen aufstellen ohne irgendwelche Begründungen und sich abfällig über die Macher äußern wie Oben sind natürlich typisch für Leute die man für gewöhnlich Kritiker nennt
> Sicher doch *pat pat*
> 
> ...



Du merkst wirklich nichts mehr.


----------



## Kyloren556 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ich verstehe es nicht warum ein paar Leute andere Fans angreifen. Ich verstehe es auch nicht warum dann diese Leute hier immer noch über das neue Star Wars redet wenn es für dennen ja so scheiße ist.  Ich glaube diese Leute haben im wahren Leben nix zumelden oder haben einfach zuviel Freizeit


----------



## Kyloren556 (25. Oktober 2019)

ribald schrieb:


> Enisra... klar kann dir der letzte Film gefallen, aber dann bist du halt kacke
> Jemand der nix anderes macht, als den ganzen Tag auf PCG rumzuhängen kann man eh nicht ernst nehmen xD



Wow einfach nur wow. Somit hast du dich grade selbst ein Bein gestellt 

Gut gemacht Rainer Winkler


----------

